# icaaaa



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

un paseo por ica
fotos tomadas hace 2 meses +/-, un dia domingo nublado por la tarde, cuando la marea alcalina ataca.

Empezemos por el cine UVK









una con mayor acercamiento, acaban de inaugurar un nuevo cafe en su interior y decian que al costado iban a abrir un pardos. Bueno, esta en una zona de reciente expansion, cuando era niño, digamos años 90- 95 todo esto eran chacras, y yo venia a jugar con mis amigos, sacabamos tunas, esparragos. Que tiempos. Actualmente es la zona de expansion urbana y residencial, los centros comerciales y supermercados lo tiene como una posibilidad. 








Residencial la arboleda (frente al cine)








ahora nos dirigimos a la urb. san isidro, donde empiezan aparecer las nuevas agencias bancarias, por el resurgimiento economico de la ciudad, (algo lento todavia) a pesar de las noticias que leemos.









mas zooms








sigamos por la avenida San Martín, que cruza dicha urbanización
















































disculpen por el thread que acabo de abrir en el chasqui, pero entiendame, soy nuevo.
Para la otra prometo mejore tomas, mas nitidas.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Muy buena recopilación. Tenemos un forista iqueño que NUNCA nos ha mostrado fotos de esas zonas de su ciudad...no es así Imanolsoliman? 

Bien interesante la ciudad, no luce nada mal.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

wow me sorpredio Ica.Tiene parecido a Trujillo y Arequipa.El dia simplemente no ayudo pero gracias tenemos otra imagen de la ciudad.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Bruuuuuuuu que me ha dado frioooooooooooooo 

Bienvenido al foro, eres de Ica????? 

Muy chèvere tu primer thread!!!


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

asi es vane, soy de Ica, y gracias por sus comentarios, aunque en Ica no hace frio, mas bien todo lo contrario y justo ese dia se sentia un clima tropical por la huemdad que apareció, tu sabes como es el Niño.
Viene la segunda parte, junto con un planito para guiarnos mejor.
Saludos


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

ICAA que chevere, me parece que en pocos años Ica va a pasar a ser una de las principales ciudades, porque lo tiene todo!; en sí me encanta Ica aunque aveces es un toque aburrido pero los fines de semana en el WHO son lo maximo, o un domingo familiar en la huacachina también pone, San Isidro es chevere especialmente por la av. San Martín, por ahí hay un restaurant que prepara unas parrilladas buenazas siempre como ahi, una zona que tambièn es bacan es en donde está el hotel Las Dunas, hay buenas jatos por ahi.
VIVA ICA!!


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Buenas fotos. Bienvenido al foro.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Buenas fotos, Álvaro. No teníamos muchas imágenes de Ica, y la ciudad se ve bastante bien en tus fotos.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Grata sorpresa para mi al menos veo q no esta tan quedada como otras ciudades tiene ligero parecido con algunas zonas de Lima. Q bueno q tengamos otro forista Iqueño, ojalá puedas traernos mas fotos de esta ciudad! 

:cheers:


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Buenas fotos de Ica, cuantos habitantes tiene la ciudad?


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

El mejor forista iqueño en la historia de Incascrapers... j/k :lol::lol:


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Buenas fotos, buen trabajo... se ve bien Ica.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que tal parecido con Trujillo!!!!!!!!!!! Por eso me encanta Ica


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

J Block said:


> Muy buena recopilación. Tenemos un forista iqueño que NUNCA nos ha mostrado fotos de esas zonas de su ciudad...no es así Imanolsoliman?
> 
> Bien interesante la ciudad, no luce nada mal.


ufff es que es todo un liooo .... el problema es que vivo en Lima, estudio en Lima, tengo mis amigos en Lima (salvo dos, toda mi promocion vive en Lima), cuando viajo a Ica es para relajarme, olvidarme que todo existe y tomar un respiro, pero ya he estado tomando unas fotitos, despues del thread de Lima, que lo debo desde el 19, publicare un thread del centro historico y una que otra area de la ciudad.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Estan cheveres las fotos de Ica! No se ve mal, para nada. Saludos.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Imanolsoliman said:


> que lo debo desde el 19, publicare un thread del centro historico y una que otra area de la ciudad.


Febrero en Inkascrapers, no se la pierda!


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

^^
:lol:


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Me gustan las calles de Ica*

Se nota como serenidad,órden,amplitud... pareciera por momentos como si fuera una ciudad marítima,a pesar de no serlo... por momentos me dá la impresión de estar cerca a la Costa Verde...sobretodo en la zona del parque de La Pera del Amor,al final de la avenida Salaverry y en toda la zona de Orrantia del Mar... Realmente me ha gustado mucho Ica... ya en los años setentas tenìa una gran cantidad de casas bien modernas...en sìntesis,parece una ciudad moderna y muy poco de antigua...


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Muy bonitas las fotos, las zoans se ven tranquilas y ordenas y esa neblina le da un aire medio celestial que le va muy bien


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Esas zonas de Ica tiene mucho parecido con las urbanizaciones Trujillo.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

A mi también se me hace pareciod a Trujillo y Chiclayo. En fin se ven bien las fotos.


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

Bien Icaaaa!! yo tenia otra imagen en la mente, una de hace 10 años... que cambio!!


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

No quiero crear discusiones, pero por lo visto , a mi parecer , en estas fotos Ica esta mejor que Chiclayo .


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Exrexnotex said:


> No quiero crear discusiones, pero por lo visto , a mi parecer , en estas fotos Ica esta mejor que Chiclayo .


Ummmm, no lo creo Chiclayo es mas ciudad, que pasa con los foristas Chiclayanos que no postean fotos de su ciudad.


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

Lo malo de este foro es que hay mucha gente chibola que se nota han viajado muy poco, esos barrios de los mas pitucos de Ica, San Isidro uno de ellos existe desde la decada del sesenta y apenas seran 20 manzanas, por si acaso a los foristas de Lima el pasaje a Ica esta 12 soles en Soyuz. :fiddle:


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

^^
San Isidro pituco :lol:
Salvo la Angostura y Luren (que "ya fue ya"), el resto son barrios de clase media, haha, yo vivo en San Isidro y estoy recontra misio, por ejm. Tambien se ha puesto el centro, lo que no se ha puesto es Santa Maria y otras zonas al norte de la ciudad... y bueno, tampoco es tan grande :S. El centro es desordenado, pero no es feo, hay muchas muestras de arquitectura muy interesante.
Lo bueno es que los iqueños tenemos buen gusto , no pintamos de colorinche todo, ni llenamos de mayolica todo, salvo uno que otro caso. Ademas que la ciudad ha mejorado mucho en las zonas residenciales EN GENERAL, ya que el anterior alcalde reasfalto y asfalto todas las urbanizaciones, desde la mas misia hasta la mas pituca, y arreglo la mayoria de veredas del centro.
Sobre Chiclayo, bah, no se, tampoco me interesa, tampoco creo que sea "mas ciudad" que Ica, ni tampoco "menos". Pero si se que Ica es mas pequeño, y las manzanas son mucho mas grandes en el trazo de la ciudad.


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

POR FAVOR FORISTAS EXREXNOTEX, SKYPIURA Y EFRACO, NO HACER COMPARACIONES, QUE NOS DESVIAMOS DEL TEMA COMO MUCHOS THREADS QUE SE HAN ABIERTO Y QUE TERMINAN EN OFENSAS SIN SENTIDO E INNECESARIAS.
SALUDOS.
YA VIENEN MAS FOTOS DE HUACACHINA, ALGO DEL CENTRO Y LAS NUEVAS URBANIZACIONES Y LOTIZACIONES. AUNQUE NUESTRO AMIGO Y MI PAISANO IMANOL NOS HA PROMETIDO (PUBLICAMENTE) QUE HARA LAS DEL CENTRO, YO SOLO PRESENTARE PANORAMICAS, NADA DETALLADO.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Esperemos...
Yo soy chiclayano pero vivo en el extranjero, sino ya habria posteado cantidad de fotos de mi ciudad.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

alvarobendezu said:


> POR FAVOR FORISTAS EXREXNOTEX, *SKYPIURA* Y EFRACO, NO HACER COMPARACIONES, QUE NOS DESVIAMOS DEL TEMA COMO MUCHOS THREADS QUE SE HAN ABIERTO Y QUE TERMINAN EN OFENSAS SIN SENTIDO E INNECESARIAS.
> SALUDOS.
> YA VIENEN MAS FOTOS DE HUACACHINA, ALGO DEL CENTRO Y LAS NUEVAS URBANIZACIONES Y LOTIZACIONES. AUNQUE NUESTRO AMIGO Y MI PAISANO IMANOL NOS HA PROMETIDO (PUBLICAMENTE) QUE HARA LAS DEL CENTRO, YO SOLO PRESENTARE PANORAMICAS, NADA DETALLADO.


Lo siento!, no fue mi intención salir del tema.


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Skypiura said:


> Ummmm, no lo creo Chiclayo es mas ciudad, *que pasa con los foristas Chiclayanos que no postean fotos de su ciudad*.


Heyyyyy, si hemos posteado fotos de Chiclayo, pero más q todo del centro de la Ciudad, mas no residenciales q es lo q falta y allí si tienes razón  nos falta mucho q mostrar. Saludos skypiura.

Ica se ve bien


----------



## Daniel 18 (Aug 10, 2006)

uyy pocas cosas, hay q ponernos las pilas en tomar fotos buenos, porque están que arrochan mucho a Chiclayo. :nuts:


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

*+++ FOTOS*

Bueno +++++ fotos
Acá la Av Sn Martin en la Urb Sn Isidro y alrededores, Además un regalito que me encontre por ahi para el final.
































Donde como Jeremias








+ fotos
















Alrededores
















El regalito que me encontre por ahi


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

wow Ica sigue sorprendiendo!!!Todas las pistas en avenidas principales con sus rayas y en perfecto estado como decia JBlock.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

^^
Eso recien es desde el 2005 xD, y ya esta licitado todo, todas las avenidas de la ciudad, y las calles de los principales residenciales deben estar asfaltados a fines de año.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Muy bonitas fotos... Estoy muy sorprendido realmente.


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

Bonita ciudad y gracias por el regalito


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Esta podría ser una parte de la avenida Caminos del Inca en Surco.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

^^ Sí pero sin las mototaxis


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

J3R3MY said:


> ^^ Sí pero sin las mototaxis


Claro.


----------

